
Guide to the Longest Running Scientific Experiments - Hooke
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/guide-longest-science-experiments
======
jazoom
The pitch drop experiment is at The University of Queensland. It's kinda funny
how we missed the last drop due to technical difficulties. Hopefully we'll get
to see the next one.

------
ourmandave
Aw, mine doesn't even come close. =(

Back in the late 60's when I was in K-6 grades, the University of Iowa started
an outcomes study.

[http://www.themuscatinestudy.org/i3c-study-12222.html](http://www.themuscatinestudy.org/i3c-study-12222.html)

Once a year they'd show up and get a blood sample.

50 years later they're having us fill out a what-my-health-like-now
questionnaire.

At the time I thought it was something everyone had to suffer through. Never
suspected it was a bunch of hippy vampires from U of I.

------
mannykannot
With regard to agricultural experiments:

"...the Morrow plots at the University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign, whose
import remains great enough that the student body generally believes the
college had three stories of the brand new library buried underground so as to
not block the fields’ sunlight."

Would that not interfere with the groundwater?

------
namenotrequired
> Other places where these isolated environment issues are common are over-
> wintering in McMurdo Station on Antarctica, on Submarines, at the BIOS-3 and
> FMARS space simulations, and on MIR.

Curiosity: what about prisons?

